# who are your guys for the early 2nd round pick?



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

im pretty excited about being able to pick up some nice talent at this pick...

there looks to be some nice value at pg. that might be available at this spot...dee brown is my guy, but i also like dockery, gibson (hate his game at texas but really, worse case scenario, hes more then talented enough to come off the bench n be a 3rd g. scorer type) and washington...if we're to believe the mocks most if not all will be available at our pick (i have my doubts brown will be available thou.)

also, there seems to a few good wing. defenders that are said to be available at this spot as well...even thou. ive never seen jones play, n sh. brown or adams only a couple of times, i trust in bc that he'll get us a good wing defender, which we absolutely need...any of those 3 guys im happy with too...

taj gray is another guy i think is a 1st round talent except for the fact that he may be undersized...i would really like if the raps took a look at this guy come draft night as i feel like if the mock drafts are correct (mid-late 2nd round pick), hes really undervalued at this pt...


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Danial Gibson, Rajon Rondo,Will Blalock,Darius Washington

work them all out see who can be a pure Pg sick n tired of hybrids

Daniel Gibson may be a hybrid see if he can be just a PG.


----------



## AReallyCoolGuy (Jul 25, 2004)

EDIT[James] White, could be someone we take on and develope. He's got Crazy athleticsim + he's long. I don't know anything about his skillset, other than it can't be very good or he'd be lottery. He may have the perpencity to be a good defender on our team.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont think James White is someone you will have to wait to develope he can play now because he can play defense and he is suppose to be shooting well in workouts. I dont think he will be there in the 2nd but if he is he would be good next to Joey Graham who can both be good defesnive wings.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

If Rondo falls to the 2nd round I'd go nuts, we have to take him. I'd also be down for taking Diaz or Gibson, even Dockery. There are a few solid point guards who interest me.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't think Rajon Rondo will last that long. Supposedly, he is on the rise. I can see him entering the lottery by the time the draft rolls around. He was a terrible fit in Tubby Smith's slow paced offense, but I think NBA teams will look beyond that. Incredible athlete who plays good defense, and is the best in the draft at pushing a fast pace offense. His only con really is just jumpshot. I would take him over Marcus Williams, and any other PG in this draft.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I've been pimping the PJ Tucker idea for a while now.

Another guy I'd like to get would be JJ Barea.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

homegrown denham brown baby!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

My guy is Allen Ray.
fill in the scoring hole Mike James will leave


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't know how high his stock is rising, but I'd love to get Maurice Ager on the team. He can shoot and he's a winner. Plus, he gets to continue the streak of the Raptors having a number 13 ever year. :biggrin:


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I've been pimping the PJ Tucker idea for a while now.
> 
> Another guy I'd like to get would be JJ Barea.


I watched Jose Juan Barea play with his national team(under21) two years ago and he was the best guard in the tournament. He out played Chris Paul.....now I know he is not a better player, but he is a very strong and is a gamer!


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

This draft is so hard to guage. It seems that between 20 and 35-40 is up in the air right now, especially with workouts not finished.
But some guys I think might be available with our 35th that I would like:
Saer Sene (7'7" wingspan, no need to say more)
Dee Brown(perfect energy PG to be backup or 3rd)
JJ Barea (same reason)
Diaz (combo with incredible athleticism, lots of fun to watch)
Marquinhos (if for some reason he falls this far, that would be perfect, 3 position guys are the way to go)

There are many more, but I think these guys could be solid players in the future.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

PJ Tucker
James White

are two guys I'd love to nab in the 2nd.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

will blalock, saer sene (maybe, doubt it though), denham brown, mike gansey


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Shannon Brown if he is still available. Im pretty sure hes declaring this year but hes not on NBA draft.net. Supposedly a NETS scout said he was a pure 2 guard that played like he was 6'6 and has unbeleivable speed. Not to mention hes a highlight reel dunker. Hes compared to gilbert arenas (who i know plays the point).


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I don't know how I forgot two of my favourite college players - Shannon Brown and Shawne Williams.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I think you simply have to take Guillermo Diaz if he is still on the board.

Worst case scenario, he is an effective energy player of the bench. Guaranteed. How many guaranteed NBA players are there at #35?

Its likely that he becomes a very effective tweener 6th man player.

Best case scenario, he becomes the best PG in the draft. He has all the tools. He started hoops quite late. He could still learn to run a team.

He is also a fantastic fit for the Colangelo style.


----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

we definitely have to take either Rodrigez or Rudy Fernandez, these guys look like studs who might suffer from the euro drop like roko did last year. hopefully one of them falls to us, these guys are gonna be fantastic in the future.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

vigilante said:


> I don't know how I forgot two of my favourite college players - Shannon Brown and Shawne Williams.


im very, very high on shawne williams....had him on the official draft prospects thread months ago as one of my top guys if we drop to 7 or 8 (i also like carney, reddick, n m williams if we dropped) but we can pretty much forget about him...i'll be pretty surprised if he doesnt go in the lottery...i really think he has borderline all-star talent...

i like what im reading about sh. brown, but i think ive read somewhere recently that he measured in at 6'1?? not very certain at all if i remember that correctly, but ummm, yeah, if thats the case, i think its a no brainer we'll have to pass on him too...


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Danial Gibson, Rajon Rondo,Will Blalock,Darius Washington
> 
> work them all out see who can be a pure Pg sick n tired of hybrids
> 
> Daniel Gibson may be a hybrid see if he can be just a PG.



i wouldnt hold my breath waiting for gibson to become a traditional pg...its just not in some of these guys nature to play that kind of role...its too bad thou, cause if he did, or played something even remotely close to being able to distribute the ball properly within the flow of the offense, he really has the whole package offensively, skill set wise...very good 1st step and handles, can get to the lane n finish his shot, good at creating his own shot as well as being able to shoot the jumper, etc, etc.....this guy is easily a lottery talent, imo...especially this yr...

this guy could be a real steal if he indeed falls to the 2nd round especially considering its a great deal easier running the pt in the League then it is in college with all those zone defenses...basically with all the man d. that played at the next lvl, all he has to is get by his man (which hes capable of doing) draw someone elses defender n dish to the open man...simple...if he can just incorporate this into his game, we could see a really nice player at the next level...


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

Team Mao said:


> This draft is so hard to guage. It seems that between 20 and 35-40 is up in the air right now, especially with workouts not finished.
> But some guys I think might be available with our 35th that I would like:
> Saer Sene (7'7" wingspan, no need to say more)
> Dee Brown(perfect energy PG to be backup or 3rd)
> ...


yeah, youre right, there seems to be a lot of different plyrs that could fall anywhere from 20-40...the depth at latter end of the draft seems to be promising...

sene, if what we're hearing in terms of his sheer athleticisicm are true, i dont think will be there 2nd round...there are several other reasonably skilled big men that are said to be available in the 2nd round, (i.e sene, jones, j. williams, hollins etc...)but i really have a hard time believing that if they were any good that they would fall to the 2nd round, especially in lieu of the fact that skilled talented big men are at such a premium in the league...but then again, taft fell last yr to the mid-2nd round, n hes at least a very servicable big man, so i guess its possible...going the big man route is another intersting options for the raps...

jj barea, never seen the guy play, but he seems like another calderon type of player? he would have to be significantly better then calderon for him to justify taking him, which i have my doubts about...i like the other pg prospects better, simply because they offer a different skill set then calderon i.e d. brown quickness, good on the ball d, ability to hit the open shot, dockery, great d., gibson and washington, ability to get in the paint n score, n scorers in general, etc, etc...


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

Team Mao said:


> Dee Brown(perfect energy PG to be backup or 3rd)


i actually think that d. brown can come in start for the raps next yr, i honestly do...probably will write up a more detailed writeup on exactly why later, but needless to say, i think hes a very, very good fit for the raps...unfortunately, i dont think he'll be there at our pick, cuz i think either the grizzs or the cavs end up taking the guy in the 1st round...

oh btw, does anyone have espn insider??? i heard ford has a writeup on d. brown...im very curious to see what was written...


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

AReallyCoolGuy said:


> EDIT[James] White, could be someone we take on and develope. He's got Crazy athleticsim + he's long. I don't know anything about his skillset, other than it can't be very good or he'd be lottery. He may have the perpencity to be a good defender on our team.


yeah, see this is another very good option for the raps in looking at at a potential big defensive. 3...i think i said before that i liked adams n brown before, but the more i think about it, jones and white seem to be the better options...i much rather see mo pete stay n guard the 2 spot as opposed to having move to the 3 spot n have either adams or brown guard the 2...

white interests me a lot because athleticism is just so huge at the 2 and 3 spot...i really think that if youre an elite athlete at the 2 or 3 spot with a reasonable bball iq, high motor and good work ethic, you can make yourself into a very, very good nba player...i mean 2 very good e.g are gerald wallace and ricky davis...both were very raw coming out of college...but they had that elite althleticism that ppl talk about n just made themselves into very, very good nba players...

white i dont know if he can, simply because ive never seen him play, but obviously hes super athletic...if he grades out well in those other areas i mentioned, decent bball iq, good work ethic, etc, he probably has more then a good chance to become a very nice player in the league...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

james white..... this cat damn he has got game. He appears on a dvd i have got in a section called 'future of flight' its basically dedicated to him this guy looked like the real deal and his hops were up with vinces. Anyone else got 'ball above all' if so am sure you can understand how much ability this dude has


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

James White's stock will continue to rise. I would not be surprised if he is taken in the low first round, and I would be surprised if he gets to #35.

He has already proven his desire and ability to work and get better. And his athleticism is tremendous. And he is a pure 2.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

no_free_baskets said:


> i actually think that d. brown can come in start for the raps next yr, i honestly do...probably will write up a more detailed writeup on exactly why later, but needless to say, i think hes a very, very good fit for the raps...unfortunately, i dont think he'll be there at our pick, cuz i think either the grizzs or the cavs end up taking the guy in the 1st round...
> 
> oh btw, does anyone have espn insider??? i heard ford has a writeup on d. brown...im very curious to see what was written...


Just say no to Dee Brown. 

He is extremely quick, he does have great handles, he can pass and plays very well in the fast break.

BUT!

His numbers collapsed last year when he didn't have Deron & Luther with him. His shooting percentages were terrifyingly bad. (36% from the floor, 52% from the arc, way too many trey attempts.) 

He is supposed to be a guy who can score and pass, but in fact this is a lie. He can score OR pass. He never had a double-double. His four 10+ assist games came when he couldn't hit the backboard with his shot, and gave up shooting. Credit for that, but you want a guy who makes shoot or pass decisions based on what the defence gives you. A good point will have days with points and assists. Dee shoots until he decides he's off for the day. Then he passes.

He does not take it to the rack in traffic. (3 FTA /game.) He cannot in the NBA. 

He will get posterized by about half the NBA point guards. Imagine him trying to defend Chauncey, Kidd, Payton, Arenas or even Delonte West. (He would be nice against guys like Iverson, Parker & TJ Ford) So while size isn't a dealbreaker, it is a concern.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

vigilante said:


> I don't know how I forgot two of my favourite college players - Shannon Brown and Shawne Williams.


Because they're both going in the first round. :biggrin: 

Looks like Ager's stock is rising as well. Oh, well. It would have been nice to see him in a Raptors uni.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

The Mad Viking said:


> I think you simply have to take Guillermo Diaz if he is still on the board.
> 
> Worst case scenario, he is an effective energy player of the bench. Guaranteed. How many guaranteed NBA players are there at #35?
> 
> ...


Ya, some really great points. I think he is the probable pick if he is still there.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

narrator said:


> Because they're both going in the first round. :biggrin:


Yeah, your probably right.. Stranger things have definetly happened though.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> I dont think James White is someone you will have to wait to develope he can play now because he can play defense and he is suppose to be shooting well in workouts. I dont think he will be there in the 2nd but if he is he would be good next to Joey Graham who can both be good defesnive wings.


i dont think james white is going to be a good player. You can see why he hasnt "put it together". Its because he lacks strength and body control. Hes too frigin skinny and he looks like hes gonna fall apart when driving the lane.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He reminds me of Taysaun Prince can be a lock down defender and isnt know for shooting but will be capable in the league. Prince seems to be doing fine with his build. I still dont think he will be as good as Prince but he will be a nice player in the league.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Brad Newley, you all.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Paul Millsap. I know we don't need yet another PF, but if he's there I'd take him anyway.


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

Guards
------
Diaz (if still available)
Lowry (if still available)
Maurice Ager

Jose Juan Barea
Bobby Brown
Dee Brown
Shannon Brown
James White
maybe Darius Washington
maybe Ray Allen 


Centers
--------
Saer Sene
Paul Davis
Josh Boone
maybe Ryan Hollins


Other Possibilities/Rebounders & Defenders
-----------------
Bobby Jones
PJ Tucker


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

frank_white said:


> Guards
> ------
> Diaz (if still available)
> Lowry (if still available)
> ...


Saer Sene would be great but I highly doubt he will be around by the second round. I'm predicting he'll go late first round.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i haven't really considered the 35 much. something tells me we're in the market for another first. i know bryan claims we're young enough already, he's probably right about that, but i don't think he'd be averse to picking up an experienced kid in the 15-20 range. if we can retain strong leadership skills along the sideline (carried by darrick martin, gene keady, sam mitchell and others this past season), i don't think we necessarily need to turn our attention _from_ the draft. we're already young but we're not raw. there's a clear difference there. in fact, i would suggest that to be an advantage and possibly a _reason_ to seek out another pick. 

and even if i/you don't believe that, something just... tells me. are we planning to stay at 1? i doubt it. are we planning to stay at 35? doubt that, too.

peace


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

The Mad Viking said:


> Just say no to Dee Brown.
> 
> His numbers collapsed last year when he didn't have Deron & Luther with him. His shooting percentages were terrifyingly bad. (36% from the floor, 52% from the arc, way too many trey attempts.)


yeah his numbers dropped significantly without williams and head when he was asked to be the lead guy, but so what? hes obviously not going to a number 1 or 2 option in the league...if hes going to be drafted by the raps, hes going to be a complimentary player, just like when he was playing with williams and head, a role, if you say him play last yr, he excelled at...i mean just look at the raw numbers and accomplishment... the guy put up 50 % fg 43% 3pt and was name big ten player of the yr over two already very good nba players in williams and head...you say he shoots too much and shoots too many 3's in general, based on what he did this yr? again, i think its absolutely wrong to put so much emphasis on his stats this yr, based on what his role will be on the next level...i mean the guy had to put up those shots up this yr for his team to have a chance to win...who was going to score if he didnt? hence the bad fg% numbers this yr...he obviously wont have the same responsibilities when hes playing in the league...




mad viking said:


> He is supposed to be a guy who can score and pass, but in fact this is a lie. He can score OR pass. He never had a double-double. His four 10+ assist games came when he couldn't hit the backboard with his shot, and gave up shooting. Credit for that, but you want a guy who makes shoot or pass decisions based on what the defence gives you. A good point will have days with points and assists. Dee shoots until he decides he's off for the day. Then he passes.


is he a pure, pure pt? no, but he really doesnt even have to be in the nba to be effective given his quickness and his shooting ability....decsion making for dee in the nba will be much more simplified with the preference to man d over zones + the role he will be asked to play...put a man d on brown n i feel he will be disruptive as he obviously has the quickness to get by his man..if u have that ability to get by your man in man d, its huge because now you're creating a situation where ur basically 5 on 4 on offense...if guys sag off him to prevent the penetration, brown will bury with the 3 as hes a very capable outsider shooter...similarly, if bosh is double team, hes another 3pt option as he can shoot the 3 effectively...

i dont think either its really rocket science what he has to do in distributing the ball in our offense...a)get it to bosh in iso, b)get it to bosh in the pt, get it to cv in the high post..its really not that hard...hes also unselfish and had a very good turnover rate at ill., which all speaks to me and says that he isnt as bad a decision maker as you make him out to be...the only valid pt i see u making is that he too small to finish in the paint...which is probably the case, so i guess hes not a perfect player......i will take that negative, with all the positives he brings with his game



mad viking said:


> He will get posterized by about half the NBA point guards. Imagine him trying to defend Chauncey, Kidd, Payton, Arenas or even Delonte West. (He would be nice against guys like Iverson, Parker & TJ Ford) So while size isn't a dealbreaker, it is a concern.


no offense, but this one is just the silliest argument of the three...how many times do you see a pg. dunk in game? i venture to say hardly ever...having someone dunk on brown is the least of my concern... kidd and payton are the only ones that have some semblence of a post game, but they are the exception rather then the rule...the most important thing in terms of pg play defensively is to be able to defend dribble penetration, which brown has the ability to do in spades...brown is a very good on the ball defender, something the raps absolutely need....

and i havent really gone into his intangibles (i.e clutch ability, work ethic, etc, etc...) this guy is easily a great fit for the raps, theres no doubt about it in my mind...


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

thought i would bump this thread since draft day is only 2 days away and i thought it could be interesting to get some dialogue going on the raps early 2nd round pick...

well all my guys i have were picked before the orlando pre-camp and were considered 2nd round guys in most mock drafts...all my guys have improved their stock post orlando camp, with dee brown, gibson, and white possibly going in the 1st...

heres who i like at 35:

1.dee brown ( really think he has a chance to start on this team...)


2. james white
3. bobby jones
4. daniel gibson (easily the most talented guy on the list, but feel like he might try to dominate the ball too much on this particular team...no chance he does with lebron...cle. is a real good fit imo...

picks at 56:

1. taj gray 
2. darius washington
3. sean dockery


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

no_free_baskets said:


> thought i would bump this thread since draft day is only 2 days away and i thought it could be interesting to get some dialogue going on the raps early 2nd round pick...
> 
> well all my guys i have were picked before the orlando pre-camp and were considered 2nd round guys in most mock drafts...all my guys have improved their stock post orlando camp, with dee brown, gibson, and white possibly going in the 1st...
> 
> ...



I like Dockery with a second round pick!!!!!!!!


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Bobby Jones would be good, nice lockdown defender to have off the bench for either the 2 or 3.

James White, even if only for marketability - he's not a bad player either, adds depth to the 2.

Not gonna mention points, as having 2 rookies (if foreign guy comes over) and a sophomore running the point isnt necesarily a good idea, but that depends.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

James White and Mike Gansey.


----------



## babcock_sux (May 27, 2006)

no_free_baskets said:


> im pretty excited about being able to pick up some nice talent at this pick...
> 
> there looks to be some nice value at pg. that might be available at this spot...dee brown is my guy, but i also like dockery, gibson (hate his game at texas but really, worse case scenario, hes more then talented enough to come off the bench n be a 3rd g. scorer type) and washington...if we're to believe the mocks most if not all will be available at our pick (i have my doubts brown will be available thou.)
> 
> ...



Dee Brown 
Maurice Ager
PJ Tucker
Paul Davis


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Dee Brown, if it wasnt for that injury last year he wouldve been at least a 1st round pick in 05.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I still hold up hope a projected first rounder will fall to #35. On those grounds, I haven't really got a guy for #35 (though Bobby Jones is my man for our later 2nd Rounder).


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

isn't that near 50?

I think a defender like Jones would go before then. Hell, i can even imgine Detroit trading up to get him.
Any team could use him, who doesnt need a defensive 2?


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

Rhubarb said:


> I still hold up hope a projected first rounder will fall to #35. On those grounds, I haven't really got a guy for #35 (though Bobby Jones is my man for our later 2nd Rounder).


probably will happen that some of the projected 1st rounders will drop to 35...thats whats great about this pick...the depth btwn 20-40, the talent level is supposed to be very even, the raps have a very good chance of getting someone who's considered a late 1st round pick on their board on a non-guaranteed contract...


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

different_13 said:


> Not gonna mention points, as having 2 rookies (if foreign guy comes over) and a sophomore running the point isnt necesarily a good idea, but that depends.


yes, fair point...having inexperienced guys playing the pt at the nba level is generally not a good idea, but i dont think the raps have much of a choice given their lack of depth at pg(ukic is not much of an option to me at this pt..if he cant start in europe, what makes you think he can play significant min. in the league?)...unless we resign james or pick up a fa pg im thinking were going have to address this issue through the draft somehow...and i do have to point out that dee brown is a 4 yr plyr running a pro-style offense in illinois, so i think he would be more ready to play in the league then most rookies...


----------

